# Header "wrap" for exhaust



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in the process of painting my Brute and I'm also going to be cleaning it up. While doing this, the craptastic "heat shield" that comes from the factory has been taken off. Since we all know how hot the exhaust gets, has anyone tried wrapping their exhaust pipes-just the part up to the muffler, of course-in the same stuff used on hot-rods?


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

i did it to my first aftermarket exhaust. when i sold it i took the wrap off and the exhaust had some discoloration in the metal. really helped to keep the temps down but cleaning sucked cause if i used a powerwasher then the black coating would come off. 

i cant say to get it or not but when i get my next exhaust im not going to wrap it.


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

Josh88 how much of a difference does it make with the heat wrap and without it? not trying to jack ya thread Axis


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

without the wrap on my stock exhaust my left leg was very warm. i noticed a huge difference on my aftermarket system when i wrapped it. i was able to ride for extended periods of time and i didnt even notice the heat on my leg. it does however make the exhaust look different when you unwrap it.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

It's ok swamp, I'm looking for all kinds of input. That factory heat shield isn't worth using as toilet paper and I'm looking to get an aftermarket exhaust sometime around the first of the year. It's hotter than hell right now with just that shield. I'm also wondering how the Krylon Fusion is going to hold up since that side gets so hot.


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

what are yall using to keep the wrap tight? i have used the wrap before but on my snorkels to keep it from burning through the pvc. im in a dilemma since i have re snorkeled my bike it is really close to the exhaust. im gonna try wrap on the exhaust and on the snorkel and pray.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

i used hose clamps from the local auto parts store. two clamps on each end just to be safe. as long as you wrap it really tight and use the clamps it holds really well.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I gotta know..What's the napa hose mod?


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Have A Full HMF On My Brute... I Wrapped It And Today I Took It On The First "Good" Ride... It Made A Huge Difference From How Warm My Left Leg Would Get... I'm Not Sure What The Temperature Was Without The Wrap But I Installed A Temp. Gauge (Thanks M.I.M.B) And Never Ran Over 215... The Fan Would Cut On @ About 215 And Cut Off Around 195... So Yes I Think It Makes A Huge Difference... Good Luck.... :rockn: M.I.M.B ROCKZ :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

all have to watch out for pipe rot, if u got stock pipes and the wrap gets wet it will start to rust out the pipes


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there any alternative to the wrap then?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

a lot of heat tape


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

ive been trying to post some pics of my exhaust after the wrap was taken off but for some reason it aint working right.:thinking:

anywho the napa hose mod replaces the factory snorkel on the airbox with a certain napa name brand radiator hose. the replaced snorkel has larger diameter tubing than the stock plastic snorkel for better airflow. but if youve snorkeled your quad with tubing and elbows and all that other stuff then the napa hose mod is useless cause the underwater snorkeling replaces the stock snorkel which is replaced by the napa hose mod...........got all that? :wink:


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

alrite, here they are. this is after i took the wrap off when i was trying to sell it


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have mine wrapped, when i get mine wet i just let it run for a little to dry the wrap out and that should help with the rusting


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

What if when pipes were new, you coated with a high temp engine paint (to protect from rust) then the wrap?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

A hot rod trick to get the rap tight is to soak the wrap first in cold water for an hour or so then wrap it. But like said wraping it will rot the pipe way faster then you think.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^do you think it will even if you run it to dry it out???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Axis said:


> Is there any alternative to the wrap then?


Jet-Hot coating but you have to find someone who does it & ship them your pipes (unless you get lucky & someone near you does it) and it's not all that cheap either.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an Raptor also and I have about 5 different pairs of riding pants with the legs burnt out of them from the exhaust, I ended up wrapping it and haven't had a problem with rot or burning the legs out of my riding pants since and its been about 2 years with it on, as long as you let it dry before you let it sit it should be OK!


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

My old head pipe rotted away after only 3 years of lots of mud and water riding, with no wrap on it at all. A friend of mine has a powder coat shop and say's he has a high temp powder that should withstand the heat. So, for my new pipe I'm going to try the high temp powder coat and then wrapp it. We'll see how that works. Hopefully the powder coat will keep it from rusting, and the wrap will not only lower the temp, but help keep the powder on.


----------

